# Comment voir ses peripheriques usb



## djsmasher (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,j'aimerais voir les peripheriques usb quand je les branche a mon mac, pouvez vous me guider vers l'endroit ou on peut les voir ??


----------



## xanadu (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgeneration 
Va vers la pomme sur barre de menu
A propos de ce mac > Plus d'informations>Matériel>USB
Ou bien aller dans Applications>Utilitaires>informations Système
A plus


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ta question... Admettons, quelle serait l'utilité? Modifier des configurations? Simplement te rassurer en les voyant?
Quel périphérique en particulier? Sois un peu plus précis, et notamment en décrivant ton matériel et la version de ton OS. La réponse n'est pas forcément la même entre panther et Léopard


----------



## djsmasher (30 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci.
Enfet,je viens d'acheter une console hercules dj control mp3 et apres l'installation, j'ouvre virtual dj et ca me met que le controleur n'est pas detetable donc c'est pour ca que je voulais voir les peripheriques usb afin de voir si mon controleur marche bien.

Pourrais je avoir des infos?


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

une bonne partie de ta réponse est dans le post #2 de xanadu 
As-tu installé le bon pilote? Est-il compatible avec ton OS? Que dit le site du fabricant? Un pilote plus à jour ou spécifique léopard par exemple?


----------



## djsmasher (30 Décembre 2007)

Oui oui, j'ai bien installé les pilotes, c'est bien la bonne version(leopard) et c'est la derniere version la dj control mp3.


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

je suppose que tu as déjà essayer sur un autre port?
Que tu as également installé les pilotes avant de brancher l'appareil?


----------



## djsmasher (30 Décembre 2007)

Oui j'ai esayé sur l'autre port usb et j'ai installé avant de brancher la console.

Y'a t-il une carte son dans mon mac???
C'est un mac book version leopard.


----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2007)

Dans le macbook???? regarde sur apple.com et une recherche google sur ton cas...


----------



## djsmasher (30 Décembre 2007)

Oui c'est bon y en a une.

Pourquoi mon mac ne reconnait pas le peripherique usb à l'ouverture de virtual dj alors que j'arrive a le voir dans les infos systemes???


----------



## twinworld (30 Décembre 2007)

djsmasher a dit:


> Pourquoi mon mac ne reconnait pas le peripherique usb à l'ouverture de virtual dj alors que j'arrive a le voir dans les infos systemes???


mais vous n'avez pas répondu à l'une des questions posées précédemment : est-ce que la console et votre programme sont compatibles ?


----------

